# Catch's lawn journal



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Well I decided to make a lawn journal. I know I am in the right place for great advice. I posted several weeks ago in the warm season grass board about common bermuda and st. Augustine in the front lawn. Originally had thought of pushing bermuda to over take St. Aug. Now have decided that I will encourage the st. Augustine to push out the bermuda. Wish me luck, ha. As you can see from the pics, I am fortunate in that there is a distinct line between common bermuda and the st. Augustine. There is no common bermuda in the existing St. Augustine. Over the last few weeks, I have slowly taken the yard down to 1.25 inches. Hopefully I didn't make a terrible mistake with the St. Aug. It wasn't until yesterday I changed my mind on which grass to go with. The deciding factor to change was the crepe myrtles and oak tree the previous home owner planted will eventually produce too much shade for the bermuda. That along with there is approximately 3k more SF of St Aigustine in the front yard and it's not currently in the budget to sod or seed bermuda as we are renovating the house. Yesterday I decided to hit the young common bermuda with glyphosate and atrazine. I will wait a two weeks, till the bermuda under, re-apply the herbicides, wait another 10 days and re-sod with Palmetto St. AUGUSTINE.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

These pics are of the back lawn. Three weeks ago, I spread a little sand leftover from the home remodel in some of the larger holes in the yard. I have made two applications of sea kelp. One prior to the freeze and one after. Also have applied one app of N-ext compaction cure, and two apps of Humic 12. I also spread 18 bags of the 3.8 cu ft peat as my ph is a tad on the high side. The back lawn is also low in P and K. I will be experimenting only with N-ext product on the 6000 sf back lawn for this growing season..my front lawn will be getting monthly spoon fed apps of bio stimulants with my regular fertilizing regiment. Hopefully you all will enjoy the ride and hopefully success with me . The pics are over the last three weeks with the last lic being yesterday. I will also be leveling both front and back lawns


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm pretty excited to follow along! I've got Palmetto, but am experimenting with CitraBlue this year. Palmetto is incredibly beautiful, but it's turning out to be a real needy friend.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Good luck with the citraBlue! Yes, the palmetto needs quite the attention. The 70% of my front and all of the back is palmetto which is the main reason for using it. It is a great looking turf when cared for properly.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Back yard is coming to life. Spent most of the afternoon mulching beds. Will be spreading sand in the back yard tomorrow and peat moss in the front. May even go ahead a till under the common bwrmuda portion for sod prep.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Weed eating bermuda down to bare dirt.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Tilling up bermuda.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Tilling in peat moss...adding sand in low spots. Taking a lunch break now and will remove remainder of the clumps this afternoon.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Man I sure do feel for you guys scalping big bermuda yards!


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Sanded, leveled the back March 8th.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Starting to fill in.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Front lawn St. AUGUSTINE greening up nicely. Steady spraying common bermuda as it rears its head in the bare spot. Hopefully will be sodding in three weeks.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

I will be applying preventative rates of Eagle Ew 20 this weekend. Follow up with clearys two weeks after. Headway G to go down in May. Will also start insecticides end of the month.

Editing this. Not Headway G in May. I'll be applying Caravan G May.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Catch , I also have a mix of Bermuda and St Aug and need to level some dips out. Do you find that sand handle the leveling well without killing the St Aug?


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

@UltimateLawn I'll let you know in a few months lol. This is the first time I've had a lawn that needed this much levelling. The larger sandy areas in the pics were between 1.5 and two inches deep. Grass is starting to poke through. I am assuming once I fertilize it beging to spread faster. There are a lot more guys that have more experience than me on this forum. I'll keep reporting back as grass really gets growing.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Finally ready for sod. Made some changes to the previous owners irrigation system. It was awful. Great coverage now. I'll be laying sod tomorrow.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

@UltimateLawn the st. Augustime is holding up better than I thought in the areas that I filled with 1.5"-2" inches of sand. Not sure I would recommend doing an entire yard like that but my deeper low spots are filling in. Will try to remember and send updated pics later.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

The soil in my lawn is heavily compacted clay. I have applied to apps of air 8 to the bare soil. Also, late this afternoon I deep drilled with a bulb bit approximately 100 holes in the bare ground. Backfilled the holes with a mixture of mason sand, cotton burr compost, humic and elemental Sulphur. I also applied cotton burr compost, elemental Sulphur and a more peat moss before running the harley rake over the previous bermuda lawn.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Sod down in the front where I removed common bermuda.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Backyard finally filling in after a very early level. I don't recommend levelling as early as I did. The drainage was so poor that I took a risk in doing so. The goal was to get the water off of the lawn as fast as possible.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Sod is rooting nicely. Tomorrow makes two weeks. Getting ready for the first mow in a few days.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Back lawn was just hit with the round round of green punch!


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

New sod is coming in strong. Applied rgs and humic. Ready for a little N. Second round of azoxy was applied last week.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Been a while since last update. Have a three month old baby girl at home now so the updates have been behind but yard work has been full speed. Happy where the st augustine is at now.


----------



## Catch (Feb 4, 2021)

Had one red oak, and three gum trees taken out. Back lawn is full sun now. Ready for bermuda and reno soon.


----------

